# Sunny days goose hunting!



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

I have hunted a lot of times and the conditions where bright and calm :x . I have some ideas that have worked for me in the past :thumb: . Flocking my decoys has been a major factor, movement is up there with flagging. Hiding from the birds, and decoy placement. I give them a lot of room to work. I am wondering what all you guys do when hunting with these conditions? eace:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If it's sunny I don't stick out a sillouette, or let a hunter be exposed.

After that it's fooling as usual.


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

:strapped: When its hot outside geese dont feed as hard(at least out here)so we set up resting/loafing spreads.It also seems that on these days they sometimes only fly once instead of twice.So we use all resters preeners(take the feet of your bigfoot dekes)still use some with feet but you get the point.Set up a mass of birds with small family groups surrounding up wind...We call less and concealment is always key especially in high sun conditions....this is one taitc that pays off year after year... :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

If I'm hunting large flocks or migrants I dont change much because I use all my decoys for pulling power. I have to mix all decoy types to get a large spread. On sunny days I do worry about the sillys. I must say I have had great shoots with sillys in the spread even with the sun. If I had enough foots I would just use those. If there is little wind I really muffel my calling. Flutes sound very nice when there is no wind.To bad I forgot how to blow one. Pink faces and glasses will hurt you. Good Luck


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

Woods,

I never thought of pulling the feet off the decoys. I have when it is windy so they look like they are stay out of the wind as much as they can. I will have to try that this yr great tip!! Oh I don't think that I can make it to Sodak. I would if it wasn't this weekend. I thought it was next. :******: Sorry man will give you a call later. :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Like Chris said, when it's sunny that mean's no silo's for me. Just too much glare. Sunny days just mean you can't slack...you won't get away with the "mistakes" you can when it's overcast. For the most part I do things the same, just a lot more nit-picky.

Good tip Woods, I'll have to keep that in mind for this season. Always looking for stuff like that to add to the bag of tricks.


----------



## moose merta (Jun 6, 2002)

in my opinion i think sunny days are the best goose killing days. i believe it is due to the shadow effect. i try to use the shadows to my advantage. i use some silo in my spread. some have longer stakes and i use these taller silos to shadow my eliminator blind. i also like the shadows on the water i believe it presents a different view and shows some deception i am a firm believer that your face must be covered by a mask or by some face paint. i use tricked out bigfoots and this year i made a bunch of 'stuffers'. realism kills. moose


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

IMO whenever you are hunting for ducks or geese a sunny ski with a hard east wind is hard to beat. The birds will be looking right into the sun as they approach your decoys.


----------

